# Real Innovation at Last : Freemax Maxus Dual and 21700 Single



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/7/20)

Freemax, who are best known for their mesh sub-ohm RTAs, have brought out two regulated mods that are truly innovative.

The main feature is that any battery orientation works. In other words you can put your battery/s in the mod in any direction. 

On the 21700 mod up or down makes no difference.

On the 18650 dual mod you can have :

both positives up or
both negatives up or
one negative up and the other down or
one positive up and the other down

You can also use only one battery (up or down) at 80w max.

Everything else on the mods is fairly run of the mill and personal taste will dictate.

The only negative of this great new feature could be that you would have to remember that your other mods don't have this feature. This may seem obvious but there are thousands born every minute.

This new feature would be great if used in all future mods. Several of my mods use different orientations which means that I always double check the orientation. I know that polarity protection should work seamlessly but why take additional risks.

As a bonus Freemax mesh coils are arguably unbeatable.








Take a look at Jai Haze's review.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Resistance (11/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Freemax, who are best known for their mesh sub-ohm RTAs, have brought out two regulated mods that are truly innovative.
> 
> The main feature is that any battery orientation works. In other words you can put your battery/s in the mod in any direction.
> 
> ...




The mod works flawlessly.
Definitely the next best mod!
(My opinion and everyone else's might differ)

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (11/7/20)

Resistance said:


> The mod works flawlessly.
> Definitely the next best mod!
> (My opinion and everyone else's might differ)
> View attachment 200916


Dont drop it please lol she looks nice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/20)

Take a look at Battery Mooch's views on the Maxus. 

Apparently they use around 14 mosfets to achieve the "Smartload Tech Load at Will " feature. This may add some heat to the board but as he says the board is huge so may dissipate the heat effectively. His initial thoughts are that it will be useful for vapers upgrading from pods, and for vapers with eyesight problems.

Someone in chat suggested using white nail polish to indicate battery polarity. I searched through my stash but rule 1 applied....no white.



Here is a look at the board with all the mosfets clearly visible :

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/7/20)

"Apparently they use around 14 mosfets to achieve the "Smartload Tech Load at Will " feature."

Obviously never heard of the KISS principle. All that extra circuitry, and heat, and potential for failure, for what - so you can pop batteries in in the dark without having to feel with your finger which side is positive? If you happen to get it wrong, it's not like it's gonna explode in a ball of fire is it.

Ja well no fine. Whatever floats the hype boat I suppose. Sorry, truly innovative I wouldn't call it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (13/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Take a look at Battery Mooch's views on the Maxus.
> 
> Apparently they use around 14 mosfets to achieve the "Smartload Tech Load at Will " feature. This may add some heat to the board but as he says the board is huge so may dissipate the heat effectively. His initial thoughts are that it will be useful for vapers upgrading from pods, and for vapers with eyesight problems.
> 
> ...



Four diodes per cell would do the same trick. They got mosfets on special or something?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Four diodes per cell would do the same trick. They got mosfets on special or something?
> 
> Regards



Are you testing me @Raindance ?? .

Diodes produce way too much heat and would result in lots of voltage drop. Some diodes are rated at up to 200C.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (13/7/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Are you testing me @Raindance ?? .
> 
> Diodes produce way too much heat and would result in lots of voltage drop. Some diodes are rated at up to 200C.


As long as the magic smoke that makes electrical things work stay's inside, its all good. Can use ordinary transistors as well. Cuts out the cap issues related to mosfets. All you need is a rectifier per cell.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Raindance said:


> As long as the magic smoke that makes electrical things work stay's inside, its all good. Can use ordinary transistors as well. Cuts out the cap issues related to mosfets. All you need is a rectifier per cell.
> 
> Regards


Isn't that like having a modern audio amplifier work on tubes?
I thought MOSFETs were more efficient hence it's used in modern electronics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (13/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Isn't that like having a modern audio amplifier work on tubes?
> I thought MOSFETs were more efficient hence it's used in modern electronics.


Even our chargers still use four surface mount diodes to convert the AC current to DC. Same principle applies. Using mosfets is a bit like putting a spoiler on a Tazz. 

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Even our chargers still use four surface mount diodes to convert the AC current to DC. Same principle applies. Using mosfets is a bit like putting a spoiler on a Tazz.
> 
> Regards


But here we talking DC to DC. So how does that compare to AC to DC?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Unless they have an AC thingymabob thing timer dinges somewhere.?
Or don't i make sence?
How else would the rectifier work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (13/7/20)

Raindance said:


> Even our chargers still use four surface mount diodes to convert the AC current to DC. Same principle applies. Using mosfets is a bit like putting a spoiler on a Tazz.
> 
> Regards



Ok I won't put a Tazz on a spoiler. I'm a VolksieKop

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (14/7/20)

Resistance said:


> Unless they have an AC thingymabob thing timer dinges somewhere.?
> Or don't i make sence?
> How else would the rectifier work?


Where AC changes polarity (in ZA on the odd occasions Escom is online) 50 times a second, in this mod it changes (possibly) every change of battery. Same thing just a different time scale. Think of a diode as a PNP or NPN transistor with the centre leg missing thus making it a NP/PN (same thing really) transistor. Same semi conductor material involved thus same voltage drop and heat generation, hence the heatsinks normally associated with mosfets/transistors.
Having now watched the video, I must admit, onboard charging would not be possible using my proposed method.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (14/7/20)

Freemax have screwed me! My go to con is poorly marked battery orientation now i have to find something else!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Resistance (14/7/20)

Using it now for a while and on 2802 puffs. Charging works good but, Eskom ruins my chance of a successful charge delivery.

It think with all the MOSFETs it just gives a better more pure current which allows it to also work better as an electronic device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Timwis (14/7/20)

Only a small thing but even attention to detail is important and it seems Freemax hasn't missed a trick. With the vast majority of mods that have so called Resin panels or Resin sections have just Resin effect stickers but all those like me who have been lucky enough to of been sent the two devices for our thoughts then if you look at the pictures on the box and then the mods themselves then you will see the pattern is different and then feeling the panel sections themselves just confirms, they are Resin so kudos for that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (14/7/20)

https://www.quora.com/How-do-convert-fluctuating-DC-to-pure-DC
This doesn't explain the process ,but info in here can make you understand the principal. 
Hope it helps someone.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis (15/7/20)

I have been putting both devices through their paces and absolutely no issues with heat, the Mosfets must be high quality, also any voltage drop has been accounted for in the specs making it a 3.3V cut off rather than 3.2v but the efficiency is impressive as both are giving really good battery life compared to other single and dual battery devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

